# driver problems...



## stan450z (Apr 11, 2007)

I had just bought a Titleist 905D.. 8.5 degree with a stiff shaft and seem to have trouble off the tee. I have a slight draw, but then after 150 yards or so it snaps down furiously in a hook motion. Sometimes I do hit it well it is straight, but rather low.. about 270. I have Callaway x tour, just came out, forged irons custom fit to have 1/2 inch extensions 3 degrees up and 1/16 inch wider grip since i am tall (6'3) and have big hands, and i hit those perfectly, as straight as an arrow. I also have a sitff steel shaft on it, 6.0. I am a low handicapper. I cant seem to figure out how i hit my driver so terrible, is it the shaft? too short? grip too small? degree issues at 8.5.. anybody that can help me please i appreciate it very much. Thanks...

Stan


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

With your handicap I'm the last guy to give you advice, but I will pose your problem to a much more experience fella I know and get back to you. 

Del


----------



## stan450z (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks... dont hesitate to have us exchange emails... mine is [email protected] let me assure u when i get this driver problem fixed that handicap is going way down!!  thanks alot!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok here's what I got back from my guhru....

First things first, I can't say I've ever heard of a Titleist 905D. There is a 905R, 905S and 905T, but no D that I am aware of. Perhaps this fella means 975D, in which case, it really doesn't suprise me that he hooks it. The 975D has a slightly closed face at address. This serves to combat the slice most people have.

Titleist drivers are also notorious for a high center of gravity. This causes a very low boring type of trajectory that some people strive for, but of course it doesn't work for everyone. This is one of the reasons I don't like Titleist drivers.

Another point to consider is the 8.5 degrees of loft. This is going to compound this problem of a low ball even more because it leads to less backspin on the ball, less height, ultimately leading to a very low flight and a higher probability for the snap hook described.

Also, if the grip is too small for this guys large hands, that means the club may be gripped too much in the fingers. Usually a mostly fingers grip is good, but it can get to a point where it is too severe. The less palm you have on the club, the easier it is to rotate your hands over through the impact zone. This can cause his hands to release faster, which can lead to a hook as well.

I would first advise him to try a slightly thicker grip like he has done on his irons. This won't be more than 10 bucks or so and it might solve his problem, or at least help it. If that doesn't help, then I would advise him to take his driver to a fitment shop and see if the face is closed. If so, he should switch it out for a square faced driver; something he should have with his skill level. He may also benefit from a slightly higher loft due to the reasons listed above, 9.5 is good for a 6 handicap.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like 65 beat me to it..I was going to say to go with a higher launching model.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad to help


----------

